# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  E ardhmja e Shqipnis

## Enri

Nxjerrë prej fletores Catholic Daily Tribune
(Shkrue prej M.D.A.K. Von Redlich Ph.D.) 

NeW York, Nanduer 1930 - Po thue 20 vjet për para nji letër adresue Konsullatës Britanike në Shkodër, qyteti ma i madh në Shqipnin e Veriut, ish dërgue përmes oqeanit Atlantik në Albany, Neë York. Nëpunësi i postës nuk diftoi as më të voglën ngurrim kur shënoi në zarfën e letrës këto fjalë: Mundoju ta gjejsh nEuropë dhe e dërgoi letrën mbrapsht në rrugën e saj. Që prej Luftës së Parë e tehu jemi ba ma familiare më Shqipnien. Por prap së prap mbretnien pranë detit Adriatik duket se një mister i vogël e mbulon. Për çudi, disa njerëz akoma kanë një mendim terrët mbi këtë vend. Që prej ditve kuer Presidenti Ëilson kërkoi autonomien e Shqipnies në konferencën e Versailles-it, bota ka fillue ta studiojë ma thellë e ta njohi ma mirë kët shtet ma të vjetër të Ballkanit. Në Kongresin e Berlinit më 1875, Shqipnija i parashtroi për herë të parë Këshillit tEuropës kërkesat e saja për një autonomi kombëtare, por atje ajo u prit me poshtnim dhe përbuzje prej shënimit te Bismarkut qi tha: Nuk ka kombsi shqiptare. Por vitet qi kanë kalue kanë shdukë rranjët e këtij shënimi sarkastik. Kultura dhe nacionalizma shqiptare kanë qenë aq të shëndoshta, tarsyeshme, të drejta e genuine dhe kanë pasë aq mbëkamje historike, sa ato të grekëve, rumunëve dhe bullgarëve. E kemi diftue se si Shqiptari ka qenë gjithmonë dashnori i liries dhe vetqeverimit. Pjesa ma e madhe e histories së kti kombi të vogël dhe të famshëm nAdriatik, ka kalue nën dominacionin e huej. Shqipnija dëshmoi dy revolucione në kohën e luftënave të tyene për autonomien politike. E para ishte në kohën e jetës indipendente prej 1912 deri 1914, kur Shqipnia në realitet shijoi lirinë dhe vetqeverimin kombëtar. Revolucioni i dytë ngjau mbas Luftës së Parë. Përfundimi direkt i kësaj ish ngritja e vogjlies shqiptare nga lethargjia dhe plogësia që e kish zanë. Shteti i ri u shikonte me një sy të dyshimtë prej të gjithë Europës, për arësye se kishin frikë qi Shqipnja ish vetëm nji fëmie e diplomacisë austriake. Kështu pra, kuer i ardhi shembja, u çfaq shumë gëzim. Grekët banë shka deshën mbi Shqipnien, kurse shtetet nënshkruese e shikojshin përmbushjen e dëshirës greke pa e protestue. Shqipnija ethnike asht shkurtue deri në minimum, dhe në qoftë se Europa ka dashtë të bajë vetëm shtetin e ri, të varun nga Austria dhe Italia, ajo nuk do të kishte mujt me ba ma shumë. Nuk ish Princ Ëied-i sundues i Shqipnies, por ministrat e huej të cillët bajshin gjithçka për triumfin e qëllimeve të shteteve qi përfaqsonin. Shteti Shqiptar i Konferencës të Ambasadorëve qe vetëm nji kukull. Oportuniteti i florijt, dita e reparacionit të këqijave që i janë ba Shqipnies, ka mbrritë. Dëshira e shqiptarëve për me u bashkue e me u ba nji komb asht aq e kjart, sa nuk ka nevojë për nji plebishit. Shovenizma shqiptare nuk asht barbare si ajo e Ballkanasve. Sa për vetqeverimin e shqiptarvet, ata pa dyshim kanë një zotësi të plotë. Shteti shqiptar i ka dhanë botës shumë njerz të ditun e sidomos Turqies, Greqies, Italies. Ndër kta mund të numuroj Kyprilinjtë, që dominuen Turqien për 7 shekuj, Ferid Pash Vlonën, Namik Kemal Benë, filozofin Amiral Miaulis, të famshmin komandant Mark Bochari, Odysseus Andrucho, komandanten femën Bubulina, Francesko Krispin, kryeministrin e Italies. Shumë emra të famshëm në kohnat e vjetra, si Diocletiani, organizatori i Mbreties Romane, Kostantini i Madh, filozofi Julian, St.Jerome, përkthyesi i Biblës, Papa Sylves apo Clement i XI e sa e sa të tjerë. Asht e pamundun të supozohet humbja e nji populli në mes të të cilit kujtimi i Gjergj Kastriotit jeton me një gjallni të ndjeshme. Ka shkrimtarë që përsëritin tue shkrue se Shqipnija asht shtet i dezoluem dhe i rrënuem. Pyesim, në çfarë gjindjet do tishin Franca, Anglija e Amerika, po tkishin qenë edhe ata të shkelun dhe të sunduem prej shekuj? Neve e kundërshtojmë rreptësisht kët akuzim të pa drejtshëm qi i bahet ktij shteti, i cili lufton tue ba hapa të mëdha përparimi. Dëshira e tij asht me shpëtue vehten, me mbajt frenat e fatit dhe më pas vetqeverim. Ministri amerikan Herman Bernstein në nji intervistë tregon se për 1000 vjet, në faqe të ambicjeve imperialistike të kombeve të tjera të Europës, ky popull e ka ruejt individualitetin e vet. Nji gja interesante dhe e jashtzakonshme në kët shtet asht që toleranca fetare e vërtetë asht në rend të ditës. Asht një pamje krejt normale të shikojsh predikuesit e të tre besimeve fetare në grupe miqësore, në bisedime, në tryezë dhe në aktivitete komunale. Kjo asht nji ndjenj që nuk mbretënon, në këtë shkallë, në ndonjë vend tjetër. Si nji studiues historijet dhe diplomacies, z. Jon Jozeph Neville Goëell asht lodh shumë për lirinë e Iliries. Ai i asht dhanë për nji kohë të gjatë çashtjes së Shqipnies, tue diftue luftimet dhe veprat e mëdha qi bijt e saj kanë ba për atdheun e tyne. E ka punue me nji zell të palodhun ne vendlindjen e tij në Pitsburg për të drejtat e shqiptarvet, si nji mbrojtës i të drejtave të Shqipies asht diftue nji mik ma i ngushtë i të famshmit shtet të Adriatikut. 

Ky artikull i shkruar në gjuhën e kohës, është marrë me shkurtime nga një gazetë shqiptare që botohej në Tiranë me emrin Vullneti i Popullit, botuar në shkurt 1931

----------


## babetironsja

shume interesante ky shkrimi jot enri te lutem.
babetironsja

----------

